# To wax and dye or not?



## Finnishfur (Sep 4, 2012)

Is it really worth the effort ?

I mean do you really get more animals ?


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I wonder that myself, I like how my **** traps blend into the creek or lake bottoms when they're dyed. When I have waxed and dyed them I had allot of misfires. BUT I think it helps protect them. Im fairly new to trapping K9. I think wax is a must for that. Im not sure the best thing to do for new traps. Any advice out there?


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

> Im not sure the best thing to do for new traps. Any advice out there?


Yeah. Don't ever ever ever wax your water traps. You can dye them, just don't wax them. That is the reason for your misfires.

When getting new traps, I put them in the dishwasher on high heat (only do this when your wife is not home) this helps get some of the oil off of them. I will eventually boil them in a large stock put over a turkey fryer, but the dishwasher trick means that I have to boil them for less time. After that, let them dry out and form rust. From there you can use any number of dyes, though the dyes that you mix with gas I would stay away from for your land sets as I am not firmly convinced that the odor of gas goes away.

From there, after your dye has dried, wax your land set traps. Not your water ones.


----------



## bigsky (Oct 23, 2012)

i dye, and wax the dirt...wax is a pain in the butt.hard to clean off...unless you have an extra dishwasher...or a deceased wife.


----------

